# Zippare



## irene.acler

Ciao a tutti.

Se quando voglio comprimere un file uso il verbo _zippare_, quando voglio decomprimerlo cosa uso?
Ho pensato che semplicemente si può usare il verbo _decomprimere_, ma per caso vi viene in mente qualche altra opzione? 

Grazie


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao!
Mi è venuto in mente che io ho sentito dire molte volte "estrarre un file" ma non so se sia proprio il termine tecnico più corretto. 
Aspettiamo altre idee


----------



## irene.acler

Ahahah, hai proprio ragione!! Mi son persa in un bicchier d'acqua mi sa...beh, vediamo se ci sono altre opzioni!
Intanto grazie


----------



## bubu7

_Estrarre, _in quest'accezione, è un calco dell'inglese _extract _(in inglese si dice _extract file_), ma dà più l'idea di 'tirare fuori' che di decompressione e non mi sembra lemmatizzato nei vocabolari italiani.
Il GRADIT riporta invece come accezione di _decomprimere_: 'riportare al formato originale un file zippato'.


----------



## MAVERIK

irene.acler said:


> Ahahah, hai proprio ragione!! Mi son persa in un bicchier d'acqua mi sa...beh, vediamo se ci sono altre opzioni!
> Intanto grazie


 
Sono d'accordo anch'io per *Estrarre* .


----------



## irene.acler

Perfette, grazie a tutti!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Irene. Anch'io direi 'comprimere' e 'decomprimere'.
Ma se proprio vuoi usare 'zippare', allora usa anche 'anzippare' (scritto 'unzippare'), come ho sentito molto spesso..!


----------



## irene.acler

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Irene. Anch'io direi 'comprimere' e 'decomprimere'.
> Ma se proprio vuoi usare 'zippare', allora usa anche 'anzippare' (scritto 'unzippare'), come ho sentito molto spesso..!


 

Davvero?? Beh, "anzippare" è orribile!!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mai quanto _*s*zippare_. (Tutto vero!)


----------



## irene.acler

Ah però..tutte queste belle cose mi giungono nuove!!!


----------



## Lello4ever

Io dico decomprimere.


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti! 

Vedo che questa interessante discussione è andata avanti allora aggiungo ancora una considerazione:

premesso che di informatica mi intendo veramente poco, mi è però capitato di aprire un archivio di file compressi e di notare, fra i vari comandi "estrai".

Allora mi domando: si tratta di una cattiva traduzione dei comandi del programma in questione? 

Grazie!


----------



## Elkelon

> Originally posted by *BolleBlu*
> premesso che di informatica mi intendo veramente poco, mi è però capitato di aprire un archivio di file compressi e di notare, fra i vari comandi "estrai".
> 
> Allora mi domando: si tratta di una cattiva traduzione dei comandi del programma in questione?


 
Non credo. Tecnicamente, quell'_estrai_ indica la cartella in cui vuoi mettere il file che è stato già decompresso dal programma. Infatti se clicchi su _estrai_ si apre la finestra in cui dovrai scegliere dove salvare il file decompresso. Ma è anche vero che se non lo estrai in qualche cartella, una volta che chiudi il programma il file resterà comunque zippato.

Sarà brutto, ma io dico *s*zippare e, se in alcune circostanze lo ritengo troppo brutto, uso semplicemente decomprimere.

Ciao


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Ma se proprio vuoi usare 'zippare', allora usa anche 'anzippare' (scritto 'unzippare'), come ho sentito molto spesso..!


Sconsiglio vivamente _unzippare_ e _szippare_.
_Zippare_ è una parola che rispetta tutte le regole fonomorfologiche dell'italiano.
Per _unzippare_ dovremmo pronunciare /a/ la _u_ iniziale: ma in italiano questo non accade mai.
Per _szippare_ è presente un nesso _sz_ inesistente in italiano e che costringe a una pronuncia che definirei _acrobatica_.


----------



## Necsus

Bubu, era ovviamente una provocazione... per dire che a me non piace molto neanche 'zippare', pur se ormai presente nei vocabolari. 
A rigore, se si volesse esprimere il contrario di 'zippare' nel rispetto delle _regole fonomorfologiche dell'italiano,_ bisognerebbe probabilmente dire 'dezippare', anteponendo cioè un prefisso con valore negativo.


----------



## bubu7

Ma certo, lo avevo capito benissimo dall'eloquente faccina che avevi aggiunto.
Ho colto solo l'occasione per esplicitare i motivi del nostro comune dissenso sull'uso di quei termini. 

Aggiungo che un'interrogazione in rete, mediante un comune motore di ricerca, delle alternative _decomprimere/dezippare/unzippare/szippare_ accoppiate con _file_, dà i seguenti numeri di pagine trovate:

- _decomprimere_ (114.000);
- _dezippare_ (671);
- _unzippare_ (741);
- _szippare_ (245).


----------



## BolleBlu

Elkelon said:


> Non credo. Tecnicamente, quell'_estrai_ indica la cartella in cui vuoi mettere il file che è stato già decompresso dal programma. Infatti se clicchi su _estrai_ si apre la finestra in cui dovrai scegliere dove salvare il file decompresso. Ma è anche vero che se non lo estrai in qualche cartella, una volta che chiudi il programma il file resterà comunque zippato.



Grazie per la spiegazione! 
Ciao!


----------



## lorenzosu

Ciao a tutti,
Io ho sempre usato "decomprimere" o "unzippare". Comunque "zippare" viene da un metodo popolare di compressione (ma non l'unico) creato da Phil Katz che è anche il nome proprio del prodotto.
Detto questo, visto che discussione mi sembra molto divertente, divago un po'...

Questa di creare dei verbi da nomi propri è un'abitudine molto frequente nel mondo angloinformatico e sta prendendo piede anche da noi, (ho sentito "skypare" per "comunicare attraverso il software di messaggistica Skype", "googolare" per "compiere una ricerca attraverso il motore di ricerca "Google"): in inglese il passaggio è molto più indolore ("to skype", "to google" ecc. non cambiano né parola né pronuncia). In campo informatico questo procedimento sembra molto naturale perché alcuni programmi o prodotti legano intimamente il proprio nome alla funzionalità particolare offerta.
Ci sono ormai tantissimi verbi del settore informatico italianizzati. Alcuni esempi: "clickare" ("to click" - spesso scritto "cliccare" la cui provenienza anglosassone ormai non ci infastidisce e basta guardare alcune delle risposte  ), "mailare" o "emailare" ("to mail", "to email" - che non ha nulla a che fare con i suini, ma con la posta elettronica), "crashare" ("to crash", pronunciato di solito "crescare" in italiano, e molto usato dagli utenti Windows), "scannare" ("to scan", lo giuro: l'ho trovato sul manuale della mia ultima stampante, anche se "scannerizzare" o "scansionare" suonano molto più eleganti e meno abmigui, "scansionare" di solito è usato in ambito anti-virus), "re-bootare" ("to reboot", legato intimamente col "crashare" di cui sopra, ma che in italiano suona strano perché come si fa a "ribbuttare" qualcosa? una volta che è nel cassonetto lì rimane!), "rippare" ("to rip", il procedimento attraverso il quale si estraggono tracce sonore o video da supporti ottici quali CD e DVD). Ma alcuni verbi informatici nostrani sono ancor più particolari: un caso interessante è "masterizzare", perché in inglese il processo di scrittura di un supporto ottico (ad es. un CD o un DVD) si definisce "to burn a CD" cioé "bruciare" un CD: l'italiano da un lato usa "master" come "l’originale da cui vengono riprodotti in serie dischi, cd, cassette e sim" (De Mauro) dall'altro "masterizzare" sia come "rendere in forma di master" sia come "riprodurre da un master" (De Mauro).
Concludo tornando ai metodi di compressione dei dati: ne esiste uno che si chiama "Rar", il procedimento di decompressione ovviamente si definisce "to unrar" che in italiano diventa... "unrarare" (non mi chiedete come pronunciarlo, ma Google dà ben 31 pagine) .

a presto,
Lorenzo


----------



## bubu7

lorenzosu said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Io ho sempre usato "decomprimere" o "unzippare". Comunque "zippare" viene da un metodo popolare di compressione (ma non l'unico) creato da Phil Katz che è anche il nome proprio del prodotto.
> Detto questo, visto che discussione mi sembra molto divertente, divago un po'...
> 
> Questa di creare dei verbi da nomi propri è un'abitudine molto frequente nel mondo angloinformatico e sta prendendo piede anche da noi...


Senza entrare nella divagazione, secondo il GRADIT _zippare_ deriverebbe dal verbo inglese _to zip_ 'aprire o chiudere con una cerniera'; e _zip_ è una voce onomatopeica inglese attestata dal 1928, in data ben precedente ai primi metodi di compressione dei file.


----------



## lorenzosu

Ciao bubu,
Grazie per la precisazione . Io, ovviamente mi riferivo all'accezione informatica, non a quella "sartoriale" per cui "zip" esiste anche in italiano. Peraltro etymonline.com attesterebbe "zip" (in inglese) al 1852 .


----------



## Angel.Aura

Sapete che ho sentito dire anche "spacchettare"? Ma non so se si tratta dell'esatta operazione di "unzipping files" o qualcosa di succedaneo.


----------



## tee_luna

MünchnerFax said:


> Mai quanto _*s*zippare_. (Tutto vero!)


 

Sentito più questo che anzippare.....

Mi sorprende che vada accettato zippare e non szippare.....
Insomma, se vogliamo anglesizzarci alla ennesima potenza, non dobbiamo esitare.....
Googolare è entrato in uso comune.....

A me fà più specie leggere PORTA ALLARMATA nelle uscite di sicurezza dotate di allarme dei centri commerciali.... ma se l'hanno scritto deve essere entrato in uso comune


----------



## MünchnerFax

tee_luna said:


> Insomma, se vogliamo anglesizzarci alla ennesima potenza, non dobbiamo esitare.....


Io non voglio.



> Googolare è entrato in uso comune.....


Ah sì? Non l'ho ancora sentito. Attenzione che "uso comune" è un attributo abbastanza serio: per esempio _file_ è di uso comune, perché lo capisce ormai la maggior parte della popolazione. Ma _googlare _(o _googolare_ o quello che è) non mi pare proprio che sia ancora arrivato a questo livello di notorietà e comprensibilità.



> A me fà più specie leggere PORTA ALLARMATA nelle uscite di sicurezza dotate di allarme dei centri commerciali.... ma se l'hanno scritto deve essere entrato in uso comune


Sei troppo ottimista. 
È più probabile il contrario: qualche mattacchione si dev'essere inventato qualche tempo fa di scrivere _porta allarmata_. L'eventuale diffusione tra grandi e piccini, un giorno, di _allarmato_ nel senso di _controllato da allarme_, è la conseguenza, non la causa, di quella scritta.

Del resto è così che nascono anche le mode: un giorno, un soggetto sfidò il ridicolo presentandosi in pubblico con una maglietta improponibile, o con degli occhiali da sole in cinemascope, ma riuscì a convincere il resto del mondo di _starci troppo dentro_. E quegli altri abboccarono.
(La mia automobile non è allarmata, per la cronaca. Dorme sonni tranquilli in garage! )


----------



## tee_luna

Neanche io voglio.... altrimenti rimango senza lavoro (sono interprete, con Inglese come prima lingua)
Certo che googolare non è molto diffuso... forse perché in Italia usiamo ancora troppo poco i motori di ricerca online....

Sono molto purista per quanto riguarda la lingua italiana.... però mi viene rimproverato di essere troppo "fondamentalista della difesa della lingua italiana" quando storgo il naso alla vista della "porta allarmata". Mi viene detto che in casi come questo è più diretto usare tale termine piuttosto che "porta con allarme (inserito)". A me porta allarmata dà idea (come a te) che sia preoccupata e non con dispositivo di allarme attivato e pronto a suonare se aperta.


----------



## AntonioM

Ciao,
nel linguaggio colloquiale "zippare" ed "unzippare" sono ok, anche se tecnicamente inesatti. Gli algoritmi di compressione sono tanti, ZIP ha solo il dominio commerciale.
Ormai sono parole ormai di uso comune e la prima esigenza è capirsi.
Altrimenti..."comprimere" e "decomprimere"...decisamente.
Non sono d'accordo su "estrarre" ( ed "inserire", a questo punto), l'operazione di compressione e decompressione non è un semplice inserimento ed estrazione di un file.


----------



## bubu7

tee_luna said:


> Mi sorprende che vada accettato zippare e non szippare.....
> Insomma, se vogliamo anglesizzarci alla ennesima potenza, non dobbiamo esitare.....


Ti sorprende anche dopo la giustificazione che ne ho dato in un mio precedente intervento di questa discussione? 



bubu7 said:


> _Zippare è una parola che rispetta tutte le regole fonomorfologiche dell'italiano._
> _[...]_
> _Per szippare è presente un nesso sz inesistente in italiano e che costringe a una pronuncia che definirei acrobatica. _


Con _zippare_ stiamo italianizzando un anglicismo, con _szippare_ stiamo creando un _mostro fonologico_. 



tee_luna said:


> A me fà più specie leggere PORTA ALLARMATA nelle uscite di sicurezza dotate di allarme dei centri commerciali.... ma se l'hanno scritto deve essere entrato in uso comune


Non vedo perché ti scandalizzi tanto per _porta allarmata_: da _allarme_ (in senso proprio) in italiano si puo far benissimo _allarmato_ (per _dotato d'allarme_) senza che un purista sobbalzi. Infatti il De Mauro riporta, sotto la voce _allarmato_, con la marca d'uso Comune, la seguente definizione:



> *allarmato*: aggettivo. Dotato di un dispositivo di allarme: _attenzione_, _porta allarmata._


 
P. s.
Visto che ti piace la lingua italiana ti segnalo alcune sviste nel tuo intervento: _fa_ si scrive senz'accento; è consigliabile che i puntini sospensivi siano sempre tre; _in uso comune_ sarà naturalmente _nell'uso comune_.* *


----------



## SunDraw

tee_luna said:


> stor*c*o il naso alla vista della "porta allarmata". A me porta allarmata dà *l'*idea (come a te) che sia preoccupata


Nel correggere un altro poco tee_luna... , anch'io, nel mio piccolo, mi associo alla censura dell'uso di "allarmato" inteso come "dotato di allarme" (o se volete "messo sotto allarme") portato direi in modo sforzato e quindi eccessivamente arbitrario ad aggiungersi al consueto "messo in allarme", nel senso di "sentitamente preoccupato".
Dopodiché una volta affisso ovunque, certo anch'io finirò per farmene una ragione, come un De Mauro, ma con qualche smorfia in più, con tee_luna...

Per il resto (per rendere il "to unzip"): anch'io scrivo "decomprimere" e passo il "dezippare" e lo "estrarre" (per quest'ultimo spesso bastando capirsi).


----------

